# Wading the surf this Wednesday, any input?



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

It has been a busy spring for me, and Iâ€™ve not been in or on the water since February. Iâ€™m considering hitting Freeport this coming Wednesday. Surf looks flat, and the tide starts coming in around sunrise.

Water temps look to be 71 and climbing.

Anyone had any luck in the surf? Should I wear waders with these temps?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If everything turns out all right, I plan on heading down to Sargent Tuesday. I even thought of driving Surf Side and giving it a try as well.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

you don't need waders. hopefully the surf holds out til wed (depending on what type of fishing you're doing). i think i may give it a shot tomorrow


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Gave up on the waders about a month ago. I'll be down there Wednesday with the kayak in the morning then will hit the surf for wading or with the long rods. Conditions look great.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Iâ€™m thinking I may head down this afternoon either bolivar or Galveston 
Gonna keep an eye on the beach cams and make a decision at lunch time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

oldriverrat said:


> Iâ€™m thinking I may head down this afternoon either bolivar or Galveston
> Gonna keep an eye on the beach cams and make a decision at lunch time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let us Know....


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

The surf can turn to mud overnight, not to mention 3 days from now. Too many times I have made the Dawn Patrol trip based on webcams from the late afternoon before, only to get to the surf to find chocolate milk. I always leave the house with a back-up plan, which is usually Christmas Bay or the Backside of SLP; Lower West Galveston Bay.

No waders necessary. Though that first dipping of the jewels into the water at 71 degrees is a bit of a jolt, you get used to it in a minute or two.

Spanish Mackerel have been more consistent than specks and not much size yet in the surf. Key on bait.

If the surf is sandy, you might consider walking the rocks of the Surfside Jetty, out to better water. It usually has more and bigger trout this time of year


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

ReedA1691 said:


> The surf can turn to mud overnight, not to mention 3 days from now. Too many times I have made the Dawn Patrol trip based on webcams from the late afternoon before, only to get to the surf to find chocolate milk. I always leave the house with a back-up plan, which is usually Christmas Bay or the Backside of SLP; Lower West Galveston Bay.
> 
> No waders necessary. Though that first dipping of the jewels into the water at 71 degrees is a bit of a jolt, you get used to it in a minute or two.
> 
> ...


looking at the crystal beach cam the water looks decent right now. leaning towards heading that direction


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Water looks good on Galveston surf cam. Folks fishing the rock groins.

http://g-townsurf.com/


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

water looks good now...thinking of a trip to surfside for a sunset sesh..might try live shrimp for trout. Or just wait for the morning bite?


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

fasteddie said:


> water looks good now...thinking of a trip to surfside for a sunset sesh..might try live shrimp for trout. Or just wait for the morning bite?


There hasn't been much of a bite at all. Few smacks, maybe a trout here and there. Seems like the evening has been better than the morning but it's still not even close to what I would call good. I watched a guy get skunked with live shrimp.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

fasteddie said:


> water looks good now...thinking of a trip to surfside for a sunset sesh..might try live shrimp for trout. Or just wait for the morning bite?


Ah daunyel saun. Why not do boaf? Double preasure for spotted toof fish.


----------

